# Gt28 turbo upgrade, what's needed



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

What else is needed? Looking at buying a gt28 on it's own but what else will I need to fit it other than the obvious like exhaust and intercooler etc?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

dankay1989 said:


> What else is needed? Looking at buying a gt28 on it's own but what else will I need to fit it other than the obvious like exhaust and intercooler etc?


In short, quite a lot. I suggest you read up yourself on it if you're serious, how much power do you want?


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

I upgraded to the GT2860RS, didn't want huge power just wanted enough to put a big smile on my face  
My list included the following, now I know that some are only recommended but I wanted peace of mind so upgraded lots:

Turbo, FMIC, Injectors, added in-line fuel pump, spark plugs, 6 pot calipers, koni coilovers, downpipe, cats, 4 bar fpr and getting it re-mapped.


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

I am serious I have started to read up just wanted to make a list and price it. I'm after 300 bhp be nice to get 325


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

dankay1989 said:


> I am serious I have started to read up just wanted to make a list and price it. I'm after 300 bhp be nice to get 325


as a mk1 owner i hate to say this........the costs involved flog ures and buy a 225 much easier and cheaper to get what u require


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

I do have a 225 coupe with a stage 2 remap lol with alot of the bits that are needed to get this done


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

dankay1989 said:


> What else is needed? Looking at buying a gt28 on it's own but what else will I need to fit it other than the obvious like exhaust and intercooler etc?


Injectors
In-line Fuel pump
Exhaust Manifold
Custom Downpipe with a flexi in the right place
Custom TIP
Custom Mapping
Sports Cat or Decat
Custom - Oil Feed with correct restrictor, Oil Return, Coolant Feed, Coolant Return
Custom EGT mounting ( if you have an egt probe)
Dog Bone upgrade
Ideally a Boost controller or boost gauge


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wak said:


> dankay1989 said:
> 
> 
> > What else is needed? Looking at buying a gt28 on it's own but what else will I need to fit it other than the obvious like exhaust and intercooler etc?
> ...


Waks arrived..........all hail (happy new year m8ee) cars still footing great


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Wak said:


> dankay1989 said:
> 
> 
> > What else is needed? Looking at buying a gt28 on it's own but what else will I need to fit it other than the obvious like exhaust and intercooler etc?
> ...


engine mounts
oil catch can
suspension to control speed or just go over the edge
FMIC
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...de=TP&Product_Code=ATP-VVW-236&Category_Code=









GT3071R-WG     8)


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys this will help I know can get the kits but gonna price it up different ways, rough costs anyone?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

dankay1989 said:


> Thanks guys this will help I know can get the kits but gonna price it up different ways, rough costs anyone?


 $3250.00 GBP....... 8)


----------



## kw_maher (Jan 6, 2009)

Aren't ATP supposed to be a bit pony?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

kw_maher said:


> Aren't ATP supposed to be a bit pony?


depends on who is sitting on the pony ??????

but Garrett turbos are some of the best that is made...... 

I like these because their bolt on in stock location and nobody is the wiser.....

L8R........ 8)


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

beeyondGTR said:


> kw_maher said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't ATP supposed to be a bit pony?
> ...


Bolt on is not such a good idea, Oem manifold is restrictive. Choked up with about 290hp
Some Garrets are better than others. GT3071R-WG is not one of the best.

Borg Warner`s new EFR turbos are interesting, check'em out.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Get your parts list sorted and buy the best quality you can afford.
Steve


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wak said:


> dankay1989 said:
> 
> 
> > What else is needed? Looking at buying a gt28 on it's own but what else will I need to fit it other than the obvious like exhaust and intercooler etc?
> ...


Why?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Of all those Items in the list you are questioning the £40 Dogbone upgrade? :roll: :lol:

It help control the Torque twisting the engine mounts over the transition into the wheels.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wak said:


> Of all those Items in the list you are questioning the £40 Dogbone upgrade? :roll: :lol:
> 
> It help control the Torque twisting the engine mounts over the transition into the wheels.


I was just wondering why is it needed as I always thought that would just put additional stress on the engine with no real gains.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Bago47 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Of all those Items in the list you are questioning the £40 Dogbone upgrade? :roll: :lol:
> ...


Less stress actually, if you think about it for a moment. 
The torque from the engine is transmitted to the wheels. But this torque has to be applied against something. The engine mountings are the only points the torque can (react) apply against. The more torque you produce the greater the twisting moment and the more resilience required to resist this reaction - of the engine. 
If you don't restrain the engine then you'd have a spinning engine and no moving vehicle ( extreme example I know!)
Hence stronger mounts and bracing req'd.

Brian


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

It also stops the engine moving backwards and forwards and causing the larger downpipe from touching anything it shouldnt due to clearances being very tight down there.


----------



## TT_Paul (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmm what if I don't want huge gains can I cut corners a bit? Just turbo and manifold with remap think I'll get 320bhp? Currently running stage 1 map 265bhp 
Don't want to spend loads but then I'm not looking at huge gains.. Around 300bhp would be nice


----------



## TT_Paul (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

If your looking for around 300hp I would recommend a hybrid k04 instead of the gt28 which requires a lot more work to fit.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TT_Paul (Feb 6, 2012)

325bhp would be a even figure, exactly 100bhp more then 

how much would be needed to get that? As I said dont want to spend huge amounts of money for huge gains
extra 50-60bhp would do nicely


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You keep talking about not spending a lot of money, cutting corners and then talk about bigger power, these don't go hand in hand.

Even getting near 300 will cost lots of bucks.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

TT_Paul said:


> 325bhp would be a even figure, exactly 100bhp more then
> 
> how much would be needed to get that? As I said dont want to spend huge amounts of money for huge gains
> extra 50-60bhp would do nicely


Have you got a budget? The work involved to get another 100 horses is not cheap. You think about the extra stresses you're going to be putting through your drive train, things like clutch and DMF aint cheap. You have to take into consideration these things too. If your budget doesnt allow for the basic upgrades as mentioned and you really want more power, then its probably time to start looking for a more powerful car in standard form thats more easily tunable to get the power you want.


----------



## Ra5ax (Feb 10, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but also interested in this. Is there a link anywhere that can walk you through this. I'm debating if it's worth doing the smaller turbo (cost) or just waiting and doing a much bigger build,

I think ultimately if the smaller gt28 --rs can be done with out rods and massive expense then it's a great option otherwise you might aswell go big and aim for the 400whp+ options.. please correct me here I'm very new to Turbo work..


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Badger 5 sells K04 hybrid turbos (ATE collaboration) along with ported Chinafold manifold and his oversized v2.2 TIP which are rated at 380bhp his installation runs at over 400bhp on his Lupo. So if you are looking for 350-400 then this is a cheap (ish) option. Bolt on Less fabrication, not sure of exact prices and whether the prices include fitment.

You should get rods for peace of mind for anything over maybe 280lb/ft otherwise you will just be scared all the time.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

you DONT have to go the GT28 route for 300 :lol:


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

As above if you have all the normal bits for a stage 1-2 car TIP,FMIC,decat, 3 inch downpipe etc a hybrid K04 with a set of 550cc injectors will get you over 300bhp and as long as your tuner keeps the torque sensible, 300Lb/ft is usually a safe number, then you won't need to be taking the engine apart for rods and a good standard clutch will handle 300Lb/ft.


----------

